# .902 Post-Safestrap Uninstall



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

My apologies if this has already been answered. I uninstalled safestrap on .902, realizing the preinstall area changed. How would I go about getting the preinstall back to stock? Is it as easy as a FDR or do I need to revert back then reflash. 902? Does it matter on any future OTA's? Probably something simple that I'm overlooking. Thanks for any insight.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

If you didn't make a preinstall image on stock 902, you'd have to flash back and reapply the updates. Safestrap installs the 2nd rom in the preinstall partition.


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you. I was afraid of that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> If you didn't make a preinstall image on stock 902, you'd have to flash back and reapply the updates. Safestrap installs the 2nd rom in the preinstall partition.


Timmy, one last question if I could... shouldn't a moto-fastboot of the 893 preinstall work for 902? Or is it different with this OTA?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

the 893 preinstall would be good. I forgot the new update doesn't have a preinstall patch. But most updates do.


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

That'll save some time. It'd be slick if Hash's recovery install did this (back up a copy of the original preinstall) on first load and then reflash it after an uninstall... maybe it does and I didn't see it. Thanks for help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

It doesn't. You didn't miss anything.


----------

